# Setting up fry tank and grow out tank



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

I have read all the articles in the Breeding section of the library except the one on breeding Discuses. But I am still confused about how to take care of fry except for feeding them. I have a 30Long 20Long and 29high. How would you guys set up fry tanks and grow out tanks? What size is appropriate for what task and what type of filtration would you use? Powerheads? I gather sponge filters are the way to go with alot of water changes.

Thanks in advance


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

Use the smallest tank for your fry tank, then use the 2 bigger ones for growout. Sponge filters are fine, I would use bare bottom tanks and vacuum regularly.


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you, that's all I really needed to know, I was wondering about substrates...don't know why I didn't mention that in the question...

I take it that its mostly common sense...Thanks


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i setup a 20 tall as my fry tank, but now of course i have no fry to put them in... but i bought 4 more fish to grow out in there so i can add them to my 90...

i am going to get a 55/75 or so gallon tank, and split the tank into 3 compartments... on for the mom to be holding in, one for the new fry, and the last one as a grow out side... that way i only need 1 filter, 1 heater, etc... instead of having to heat and filter 2-3 differ tanks...

that is what i would/will do when the time comes again for me... IMO


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

One filter for 3 sectoins would seem to me to have too much current for new fry. Unless you mean 1 pump 3 sponges. Also with the current how would you feed them? I like to use smaller then work up. I use 2 1/2g-10g for new fry so they can find food easier as I always start with brine shrimp and too much room or current would make that difficult. If you do 55 thing let us know how it works.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i will.... i have 4 baby acei in a 20 tall, and i have an AC-70 in there... current is pretty good in a 20T, but they find the food fine... i am using the NLS crushed fry food they sell, plus i have been putting thin peices of cucumber in there... they love that...


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

I've never tried cucumber yet although I've heard nothing but good about that I'll have to try it I am sure my fish will thank me for it.


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

*venustus19*,
How would you make sure the water circulated with compartment dividers in your tank? Fiberglass mesh of some sort? A plastic net?


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i haven't really thought it out totally yet, so if anyone has any options, let me know...

the tank divider has to have some kind of holes in them... maybe just a bunch of like 1/8" holes or something??? not quite sure yet.


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

I really think you'll have have a hard time using 1 tank for all 3 of those purposes at the same time is going to be a challenge. As any holes small enough to keep fry on their side will still be big enough for the food to pass thus being small it will go uneaten and cause problems plus any crrent strong enough to filter all 3 sections will be too strong for young fry IMO. With new fry smaller the tank the better then you move them up as they grow once the get big the 55g w/3 sections might be more viable. Again thats only my thoughts I may be wrong.


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

*venustus19*, idea for you: if you want to use one heater and one filter connect the three compartments to a sump, use a breeder net in one of the compartments or several depending on how many broods you have, but it might be difficult to return water from the sump in equal amounts to the three compartments. I think your idea is possible with alot of thought and ingenuity along the lines of do it yourself type thingies... maybe you'll wind up writing an article of the library on this site 8) :thumb: 8)


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i think i have come up with a way to create my compartments... i can buy plexi, cut it to the size i need, then for the wholes, just make like 1/2"-1" holes in plexi, then just cover the plexi in pantyhose??? that way the water flow can get to all compartments, but the food and fish stay in their proper areas... as for filtration, i want to use what i have at the house, but the only thing i really have to use is either 2 small biowheels, or a mag 350 canister... so, not sure what to do there yet, but i need to figure something out quickly, because i just saw my female holding, so i do not want to temp her in my main tank with food, so i need to move quick on this project or at least get her out... another thing i think will be cool is i bought my 55 gallon off craigslist, and went and got it the other day, the guy i bought it from and that cracked/rough finished spray paint on the bottom of tank(outside of coursse) and it looked like sand, so you can have a bare bottom tank for your fry, but it can still look nice... i will be planning on that maybe tomorrow(i hope) 
thats it for now... let me know if any new ideas come about... i will probably start a new thread on this so i am pertruding on this one...
thanks


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Just a thought..window screening..alum. channels..spline..all available at any box store?


----------

